# Post Count



## kaplan98 (Jun 27, 2009)

I just reply to a post today and realized that my post count is standing at 1. I cannot remember how many post count ~I had but it definitely wasn't 1. Can somebody advise and may be rectify this?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

read the global announcement at the top of each page...


----------

